# Electric blue X German blue Ram video.



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey guys just me talkin a bit about my Rams, showing you a pair that are soon to spawn in my 10gal. Enjoy the video!


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

my ram constantly rub its face on rock. is that normal?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

That's a great video


----------

